# Axa Type 16 Holder?  Tcmt Vs Tcmw Inserts



## CluelessNewB (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm considering buying one of these type 16 holders that directly hold an insert for my Logan 820 (10")

Link to Shars version. 
http://www.shars.com/products/toolh...post-holders/turning-and-facing-holder-16-axa

I would think it would be a bit more rigid than something like a type 1 holder with separate insert holder, but not as handy for tight spaces.  

Q1) Anyone use these?  What do you think?

It looks like it is designed for a TCMT 32.51 and 32.52 inserts but I was wondering if it would also work with  TCMW 32.51 and 32.52.   The reason I ask is that TCMW inserts are available in HSS from Arthur R. Warner.  From reading the tables I suspect it would work but I''m ignorant about inserts.  

Q2) Would TCMW's work?


----------



## mikey (Nov 9, 2016)

I only have the Aloris AXA-16 version. It has a carbide shim under a TPG insert and a brazed carbide edged chipbreaker that is adjusable to vary the distance from the chipbreaker to the edge of the insert. Works good and provides adequate access for both facing and turning. The insert is held at a slight positive rake. The inserts have no hole, though. The Aloris holder takes TPG322 inserts. Haven't tried any others.


----------



## wa5cab (Nov 9, 2016)

I looked at the Shars #16 holder some time ago while recommending what someone should buy in addition to what comes with the typical QCTP kit.  The problem with the Shars variant is the orientation of the inserts.  Compare them to this one from Aloris (only photo I could locate in a hurry)"




The problem with the Shars holder is that it will not turn or face to a shoulder.  In order to do that, you would have to rotate either the TP or the compound 60 deg either CW or CCW. which at least for turning would probably put the corner of or the TP or the compound out further than the cutting tip of the insert.  Besides being a more complicated setup to do accurately, this would prevent you from turning a long part.  I cannot come up with any reason why Shars would have designed theirs the was that they did.

The Aloris holder is pretty expensive compared to the Shars.  Ones with both negative and positive rake are currently listed on eBay (which is where the above photo came from).  I bought the Yuasa version back around 1982 primarily because it was a little less expensive than the Aloris.  It is almost identical to the Aloris (including carbide shim) except it lacks the adjustable chipbreaker and a little more of the insert is visible.  But like the Aloris, it will turn and face to a 90 deg. shoulder.  Mine probably has more hours on it than the other 15 or so combined.

So to answer your first question, I would not buy the Shars.  The Yuasa #16 is rare but I have at least once seen a Chinese knockoff that looks pretty much like it.  But a quick search on eBay did not turn it up - only the Aloris one.


----------



## Buffalo20 (Nov 12, 2016)

I have one of the Aloris AXA-16, I've used TPG-321 and 322 inserts, for the longest while, it was the main lathe tool used. I tend now to use a tool holder, using the TNMG-321 inserts or  WNMG 421. The Aloris AXA-16, still is the go to tool, for turning aluminum. The Shar's one in the link, looks like it would be a PITA to use.


----------

